# carrier bearing



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

What is the purpose of a carrier bearing?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

lostmenoggin said:


> What is the purpose of a carrier bearing?


minimizes vibrations caused by that heavy piece of crap called a driveshaft. lol.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Be careful with your wording. The carrier is the rear differential case and the bearing that supports the center of the two drive shafts is called the center bearing.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mine has rotted out, i have a new one, but cant seem to find the time to get someone to replace it...its been vibrating for months now and hasnt sheered i'm quite impressed


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> Mine has rotted out, i have a new one, but cant seem to find the time to get someone to replace it...its been vibrating for months now and hasnt sheered i'm quite impressed


You'll be even more impressed if the drive shafts separate and jack-knife the car. You should fix the center bearing ASAP.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, that's not good to have one rotted out... check out courtesynissanparts.com they've got a good selection of new nissan parts.


----------

